# Smoked butterflied leg of lamb



## normanaj (Jul 25, 2022)

Not a huge one,about 3.5lbs if I remember correctly.

Spiced with fresh rosemary,thyme and mint.A little salt,pepper and minced garlic.Rolled,tied and the same seasoning on the outside.

Smoked in the MES at 235 with a tube of apple dust.Brought it up to an IT of 125 then removed and wrapped for an hour rest.Came out a perfect medium rare.

Sides were nothing more than smoked garlic mashed potatoes and fresh asparagus and of course native sweet corn.

Not a bragger but it was pretty damn good!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 25, 2022)

I bet it was, love lamb! Nice job. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Not a bragger but it was pretty damn good!


You should be . That looks fantastic . Nice work bud .


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 25, 2022)

Dude, With a plate that darn good looking I'd brag for you! Y'all gonna make me have to do some lamb with all these great looking posts.
Jim


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 25, 2022)

Your lamb leg is making my mouth water.
Outstanding!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 25, 2022)

Lamb is always special. This cook warms my heart and I consider this “family food” always a hit. Nice work and I really like over all. This from a former sheep/cattle rancher.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 27, 2022)

Thanks for all the kind words and likes.

The fresh herbs really made a difference. Definitely going to this again soon.


----------



## tbern (Jul 27, 2022)

never have had it, but yours sure looks good!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 27, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Not a bragger but it was pretty damn good!


You have every right to be proud of that!! Looks absolutely fantastic.

Robert


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 28, 2022)

Looks great and brag away. And nothing wrong with those sides either.
Love that you rolled it with the fresh herbs
Now I will have to try some Lamb

David


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 28, 2022)

Looks great


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 28, 2022)

Looks delicious!
Nice job

Jason


----------



## ddow229 (Jul 28, 2022)

Amazing! We are growing our own lamb. We are big fans of the meat and they work on our land. We have a butcher dae in February for four to fill the freezer for the year and can't wait to post our results.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 28, 2022)

Now I definitely have to do a leg of lamb.  Lamb is my favorite, and that one looks perfect.


----------

